# Our watch collections - Collection pictures & stories



## LauraLovesWatches

Dear Ladies,

In another thread, we enjoyed sharing our watch collection interests and pictures. What I did notice is that collectors are serious in their interests. This is no different than the men of WUS. However, ladies can fall victim to stereotypes of lady collectors.

We DO look for quality and are interested in the movements in a watch. 
We are like the men on the page: Some like luxury watches, some like vintage, some like quartz, some are looking for certain automatic movements or collectors pieces. 
AND...
with a smaller wrist, we can sport all the men's small mid-century vintage watches and it looks GREAT.

*What a time to be a lady.*

Please post pics of your collection and tell us what you love to collect, if you feel inclined to share.

-Laura


----------



## katfromTN

This is awesome. Will try to get a collection pic soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkeN

I think I can start with my smal wrist watch ragbag. Afterwards no one is frighten to show his personal treasures. It's not really a collection with a basic theme and only a few, as you can aspected from me, oldfashioned affortable watches.









ON the first row my four Zenith ones. 
Nr.1 Gunmetal case and enamel dial. It was made around 1908 with caliber 109b and 12''' large. The "wrong" orientation of the dial is orginal. Those days they did not have a consistent concept yet. These watches are still more pocket watches. I got it through a watch exchange from a friend. I love to wear her in the summer when the closes have no pocket.
Nr.2 Silver case and print metal dial. Art Deco at its best 1928/29 with caliber 10 1/2. It's really a wearable watch and it will get a service in Januar. Then I will see if itsa case queen or gets a lot of exercise. I think she's beautiful.
Nr.3 Golden cased and print metal. A ladys watch aswell 1928/29 with caliber 10 1/2. I don't wear her because the dial lost a lot of contrast and gold is not realy my color.
Nr.4 Golden cased and enamel dial. A ladys watch from 1938 with caliber 106. I wear her if matching to my clothes and with the enamel dial and dark red strap she isn't so golden 
Second row:
Number1. A smal tulasilver one with a metal dial. Somewere out of the mid 1920 ties with a solid 15 jewel swiss movement. It's a present from a neighbour because I refreshed his pocket watch. Personal I dislike the dial but it is a present. Therefore I keep it and don't sell her for 5-10 Euro. I can remove the ugly orange numbers because it is a sticker. But this is contemporary to this aera and usually they are yellowed. Here comes the collector with the personal taste in conflict. I hate to change old watches even if the decanter isn't orginal by the maker but probably by the seller. 
Number2. A silver watch with metal dial. I guess 1930/40. On the dial you can read the seller E.Gubelin Luzerne. It was a well-known jeweler. The movement is a nice finished 15 jewel swiss lever standart one.I would like to give it my best friend.I know she loves art deco as I do but I can't find a replacement for the mineral glas. It is really mistreated with scratchtes. 
Number3. A Quartz one: Chromachron and the first watch I bought myself. I just loved the approximate time display as a type of live style. I still hate to hurry . 
Number4. My daily rocker out of the 1970'er which match with all Jeans like clothes. I bought it about 3 years ago and pay more for the strap . I use it whenever I don't want to wear a pocket watch with my all day practical clothes.

Under the line. Always if I'm going to work I can't wear a wrist watch and use a pocket watch. As I love pocket watches as well I guess I wear about 10 days a year a wrist watch. Therfore I don't need a lot of them. One is comming soon from France but this is as the other Zenith watches half collectors item and half a watch to wear. The pictures had been poor, the movement is unknown but the conversation with the private seller let me hope that it its an orginal and with a bid luck the movement is what I aspected. I'm not sure. It is a 50:50 joker. If its another one inside it is still a nice quality watch.

Regards Silke


----------



## SunnyOrange

Lovely collection, Silke! :-!

I like how you told a little story about each one, from description, to how and when you bought them. I wish I could share similar stories, but all watches I got were bought by my parents. 
There is always a story behind vintage watch.

All your watches are great, impressive Zenith in first row, and also elegant Ladies' watches in second row, Chromachron and ZentRa.

I will try one of these days, to sort some of mine, and show them here.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Silke,

That is a beautiful collection. The four Zenith are quite the beginning!. The first is a very special watch. I love the old enamel dials. What a beautiful form. The 2nd from the top left - the Art Deco rectangular watch is spectacular, too. I love that you use the pocket watches you collect. The collection is very nice.

Thank you for posting your watches and sharing the information! It's so much fun to see what other ladies love.

Edit - I just ordered a Vintage Omega Ladymatic and will wait to post until I have it in my collection in a few days.


----------



## SilkeN

Thank you Laura and I look foward to see your collection as well as from the others. I guess it will be a wide-ranging picture of different interests and tastes. I suspect every collection in its own way. They will have something special regardless of whether the watches are new, old, expensive or affortable. I suspect that women in taste matters are not so much influenced by the importance of representing an economic status. Of course, quality is important, but one's own will to underline the personality with a watch and taste becomes recognizable.

Let's go on ladys
Silke


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

SilkeN said:


> Thank you Laura and I look foward to see your collection as well as from the others. I guess it will be a wide-ranging picture of different interests and tastes. I suspect every collection in its own way. They will have something special regardless of whether the watches are new, old, expensive or affortable. I suspect that women in taste matters are not so much influenced by the importance of representing an economic status. Of course, quality is important, but one's own will to underline the personality with a watch and taste becomes recognizable.
> 
> Let's go on ladys
> Silke


Silke,
i agree - we will have a wide range of watches in our collections. I have several watches worn in the 1980's. I have all sorts of vintage things that caught my eye. I have nicer current watches but just bought a new Timex Fairfield because I liked the clear dial. I had a beautiful restored Omega Ladymatic years ago, but had to let it go during a hard times. Excited to have a new vintage 60's model on the way for a service and 'facelift". 
On the wishlist is a vintage Omega 300hz - hoping to pick up a 70's funky dial or the clean white one with red Omega symbol. This is not for status, but for respect of the Omega brand and heritage.

The exciting thing is what speaks to me leaves plenty of room for other people with their prefrences. i would love to see someone's high end luxury collection. There are some watches that I cannot ever afford, but they are so exquisitely beautiful. Eva Leube ? Finest Watchmaking The Ari watch ...can you imagine such a beautiful watch? I am wearing old jeans, no make-up and Birkenstocks at my desk... but I so appreciate the beauty of that watch. I could go on and on....

 Thanks Silke.


----------



## SunnyOrange

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Silke,
> i agree - we will have a wide range of watches in our collections. I have several watches worn in the 1980's. I have all sorts of vintage things that caught my eye. I have nicer current watches but just bought a new Timex Fairfield because I liked the clear dial. I had a beautiful restored Omega Ladymatic years ago, but had to let it go during a hard times. Excited to have a new vintage 60's model on the way for a serice and 'facelift".
> On the wishlist is a vintage Omega 300hz - hoping to pick up a 70's funky dial or the clean white one with red Omega symbol. This is not for status, but for respect of the Omega brand and heritage.
> 
> The exciting thing is what speaks to me leaves plenty of room for other people with their prefrences. i would love to see someone's high end luxury collection. There are some watches that I cannot ever afford, but they are so exquisitely beautiful. *Eva Leube ? Finest Watchmaking The Ari watch* ...can you imagine such a beautiful watch? I am wearing old jeans, no make-up and Birkenstocks at my desk... but I so appreciate the beauty of that watch. I could go on and on....
> 
> Thanks Silke.


Just checked your link - impressive biography, at 16 she began to study watchmaking, at 23 achieved Masters Degree in watchmaking!

"Over these past years, Eva has restored countless wrist watches, pocket watches and clocks back to life.
Eva is a ROLEX specialist. 
Eva now builds custom-designed precision watches entirely by hand.
Since 2004, these unique and sought-after masterpieces with their complicated mechanisms have found their way into the homes of collectors and watch lovers from all over the world."

Amazing


----------



## Sussa

I've been tracking my wearing habits this year, so I'll share my collection in order of popularity.

Top 10:







Top row, left to right: Aevig Corvid, Junghans Max Bill, Victorinox INOX V, Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, Vostok Amphibia
Bottom row: NTH Santa Cruz, Seiko SRP309, Visitor Duneshore Calligraph, Visitor Vale Park Officer, Seiko SNK809 mod

I struggle to think of a common theme between these, except that I find them all to be very wearable with a strong design language. Even the Max Bill and the Jazzmaster, arguably the most plain of the bunch, are elegantly understated. Visitor Watch Co. sets itself apart from any other microbrand (and possibly macrobrand) with its unique cases, attention to detail and cohesive design. The Max Bill is perfection to me. It's the ideal size, lightweight, and not a single element is over- or under-engineered.

11-20:







Top row: Seiko SNZH55 mod, Zelos Helmsman, Melbourne Collins, Fitbit Versa, Seiko SNK809
Bottom row: Undone Urban Killy, Mondaine Giant, Parnis Milgauss, Q&Q Smile Solar, Suunto Core

Here we start getting into watches I like for a specific purpose, or that bring a unique complication to my collection. Internal rotating bezel, chronograph, moonphase and date pointer, solar, ABC - it's all here. Designing the bezel for the SNZH55 was a fun challenge for myself. It was 3D printed in castable wax, then cast in bronze.

21-27:







Top row: Poljot Signal, Eone Bradley, Vostok mod, Raketa Copernic, Luch One Hander, Pebble Time, Raketa UFO

These represent the early stage of my collection. They don't get worn much, but still bring a smile to my face so I'm hesitant to sell any. The Raketa UFO was the watch that started this madness. I started a new job that called for dressier clothes and had a very chatty boss, so I needed a watch. I wanted something vintage without the hassle of battery changes, which sent me down the rabbit hole of affordable Russian brands.

I don't know that there's an overarching theme except that I wear what I like. I'm really happy with what I have, so I've vowed to not add anything for 2019, except maybe to repair something currently in my non-working collection.


----------



## SilkeN

Gread collection Sussa 

The design of Aevig almost drove me to a brand new watch. Unfortunately the height of the watch was completely unfamiliar to me and I did not feel well with it. Nevertheless, a beautiful watch . Over all almost every watch is very different and each with a certain extra. The Raketa UFO is cool and special. That caused the madness is understandable. It shows the possibilities of design in a completely mechanical watch at a favorable price. There are some watches that I really like and I think Suza is one Master through the outfit to make a completely different statement. As desired or occasion but never ever the grey mouse .

Thank you for sharing Sussa
Silke


----------



## katfromTN

Sussa said:


> I've been tracking my wearing habits this year, so I'll share my collection in order of popularity.
> 
> Top 10:
> View attachment 13732619
> 
> Top row, left to right: Aevig Corvid, Junghans Max Bill, Victorinox INOX V, Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, Vostok Amphibia
> Bottom row: NTH Santa Cruz, Seiko SRP309, Visitor Duneshore Calligraph, Visitor Vale Park Officer, Seiko SNK809 mod
> 
> I struggle to think of a common theme between these, except that I find them all to be very wearable with a strong design language. Even the Max Bill and the Jazzmaster, arguably the most plain of the bunch, are elegantly understated. Visitor Watch Co. sets itself apart from any other microbrand (and possibly macrobrand) with its unique cases, attention to detail and cohesive design. The Max Bill is perfection to me. It's the ideal size, lightweight, and not a single element is over- or under-engineered.
> 
> 11-20:
> View attachment 13732625
> 
> Top row: Seiko SNZH55 mod, Zelos Helmsman, Melbourne Collins, Fitbit Versa, Seiko SNK809
> Bottom row: Undone Urban Killy, Mondaine Giant, Parnis Milgauss, Q&Q Smile Solar, Suunto Core
> 
> Here we start getting into watches I like for a specific purpose, or that bring a unique complication to my collection. Internal rotating bezel, chronograph, moonphase and date pointer, solar, ABC - it's all here. Designing the bezel for the SNZH55 was a fun challenge for myself. It was 3D printed in castable wax, then cast in bronze.
> 
> 21-27:
> View attachment 13732627
> 
> Top row: Poljot Signal, Eone Bradley, Vostok mod, Raketa Copernic, Luch One Hander, Pebble Time, Raketa UFO
> 
> These represent the early stage of my collection. They don't get worn much, but still bring a smile to my face so I'm hesitant to sell any. The Raketa UFO was the watch that started this madness. I started a new job that called for dressier clothes and had a very chatty boss, so I needed a watch. I wanted something vintage without the hassle of battery changes, which sent me down the rabbit hole of affordable Russian brands.
> 
> I don't know that there's an overarching theme except that I wear what I like. I'm really happy with what I have, so I've vowed to not add anything for 2019, except maybe to repair something currently in my non-working collection.


Love your collection. We have a lot of the same taste! That Parnis Milgauss is pretty cool. The Rolex Milgauss is about the only Rolex I'd ever really want but just don't think I can bring myself to pay that much for a single watch. Maybe one day. Love that lightning bolt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

SunnyOrange said:


> Just checked your link - impressive biography, at 16 she began to study watchmaking, at 23 achieved Masters Degree in watchmaking!
> 
> "Over these past years, Eva has restored countless wrist watches, pocket watches and clocks back to life.
> Eva is a ROLEX specialist.
> Eva now builds custom-designed precision watches entirely by hand.
> Since 2004, these unique and sought-after masterpieces with their complicated mechanisms have found their way into the homes of collectors and watch lovers from all over the world."
> 
> Amazing


I'm glad you enjoyed the site, Mimi. She is so accomplished! Maybe one day she'll google her name and see our admiration.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Sussa said:


> I've been tracking my wearing habits this year, so I'll share my collection in order of popularity.
> 
> Top 10:
> View attachment 13732619
> 
> Top row, left to right: Aevig Corvid, Junghans Max Bill, Victorinox INOX V, Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, Vostok Amphibia
> Bottom row: NTH Santa Cruz, Seiko SRP309, Visitor Duneshore Calligraph, Visitor Vale Park Officer, Seiko SNK809 mod
> 
> I struggle to think of a common theme between these, except that I find them all to be very wearable with a strong design language. Even the Max Bill and the Jazzmaster, arguably the most plain of the bunch, are elegantly understated. Visitor Watch Co. sets itself apart from any other microbrand (and possibly macrobrand) with its unique cases, attention to detail and cohesive design. The Max Bill is perfection to me. It's the ideal size, lightweight, and not a single element is over- or under-engineered.
> 
> 11-20:
> View attachment 13732625
> 
> Top row: Seiko SNZH55 mod, Zelos Helmsman, Melbourne Collins, Fitbit Versa, Seiko SNK809
> Bottom row: Undone Urban Killy, Mondaine Giant, Parnis Milgauss, Q&Q Smile Solar, Suunto Core
> 
> Here we start getting into watches I like for a specific purpose, or that bring a unique complication to my collection. Internal rotating bezel, chronograph, moonphase and date pointer, solar, ABC - it's all here. Designing the bezel for the SNZH55 was a fun challenge for myself. It was 3D printed in castable wax, then cast in bronze.
> 
> 21-27:
> View attachment 13732627
> 
> Top row: Poljot Signal, Eone Bradley, Vostok mod, Raketa Copernic, Luch One Hander, Pebble Time, Raketa UFO
> 
> These represent the early stage of my collection. They don't get worn much, but still bring a smile to my face so I'm hesitant to sell any. The Raketa UFO was the watch that started this madness. I started a new job that called for dressier clothes and had a very chatty boss, so I needed a watch. I wanted something vintage without the hassle of battery changes, which sent me down the rabbit hole of affordable Russian brands.
> 
> I don't know that there's an overarching theme except that I wear what I like. I'm really happy with what I have, so I've vowed to not add anything for 2019, except maybe to repair something currently in my non-working collection.


What a great collection, Sussa. You love a strong graphic design and round dials (so do I!). You collect watches with personality. I don't know many of the makers, so your collection started curious Google searches. The UFO watch is fun. The Max Bill is incredibly beautiful. I would wear your watches any day!

I would love a Rolex Milgauss too. That will not happen on my budget


----------



## Samantha

Here are few of my collection.












ATTACH=CONFIG]13733261[/ATTACH]








The rose gold Bulova I need to find a nice strap for. The Elgin wristwatch was my grandfathers. The gold pocket watch was given to my great grandfather around 1860 by a small town in Kansas.
Samantha


----------



## SilkeN

A watchmaker and her treasures are mainly a bunch of hairlooms. This is wonderful if you can give beautiful watches as keepsakes for the stories about the person for generations. Of course I like the waltham with the sensational clear and fine face most as well as the art deco Bulova. Even if I know nearly nothing about american watch movements. The size for the strap might be unusual nowadays but I'n sure you'll find a matching strap or strap maker. I've learned that this copper-red dials was very typical for the year 1942. Does that fit with this watch?

Thank you a lot for showing your pieces
Silke


----------



## Samantha

Here's a few more.


























The Henry was my grandmother's, given to her in 1914. Some of my collection is family heirlooms, but I also have a number of watches that I've got because I liked them.
Samantha


----------



## Samantha

Hi Silke,
Thank you, yes 1942 does fit closely with the Bulova. Not only were the copper-red dials popular, but the rose gold was too. I like it because of the copper-red dial and rose gold case. I've seen watches with one or the other, but not both.
Samantha


----------



## SunnyOrange

Sussa said:


> I've been tracking my wearing habits this year, so I'll share my collection in order of popularity.
> 
> Top 10:
> 
> Top row, left to right: Aevig Corvid, Junghans Max Bill, Victorinox INOX V, Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, Vostok Amphibia
> Bottom row: NTH Santa Cruz, Seiko SRP309, Visitor Duneshore Calligraph, Visitor Vale Park Officer, Seiko SNK809 mod
> 
> I struggle to think of a common theme between these, except that I find them all to be very wearable with a strong design language. Even the Max Bill and the Jazzmaster, arguably the most plain of the bunch, are elegantly understated. Visitor Watch Co. sets itself apart from any other microbrand (and possibly macrobrand) with its unique cases, attention to detail and cohesive design. The Max Bill is perfection to me. It's the ideal size, lightweight, and not a single element is over- or under-engineered.
> 
> 11-20:
> Top row: Seiko SNZH55 mod, Zelos Helmsman, Melbourne Collins, Fitbit Versa, Seiko SNK809
> Bottom row: Undone Urban Killy, Mondaine Giant, Parnis Milgauss, Q&Q Smile Solar, Suunto Core
> 
> Here we start getting into watches I like for a specific purpose, or that bring a unique complication to my collection. Internal rotating bezel, chronograph, moonphase and date pointer, solar, ABC - it's all here. Designing the bezel for the SNZH55 was a fun challenge for myself. It was 3D printed in castable wax, then cast in bronze.
> 
> 21-27:
> 
> Top row: Poljot Signal, Eone Bradley, Vostok mod, Raketa Copernic, Luch One Hander, Pebble Time, Raketa UFO
> 
> These represent the early stage of my collection. They don't get worn much, but still bring a smile to my face so I'm hesitant to sell any. The Raketa UFO was the watch that started this madness. I started a new job that called for dressier clothes and had a very chatty boss, so I needed a watch. I wanted something vintage without the hassle of battery changes, which sent me down the rabbit hole of affordable Russian brands.
> 
> I don't know that there's an overarching theme except that I wear what I like. I'm really happy with what I have, so I've vowed to not add anything for 2019, except maybe to repair something currently in my non-working collection.


Hi, Sussa!

Amazing collection! Yesterday I saw it and gave 'like', but it was midnight here, and late to leave some comment, so I will now.

Junghans for sure special (Junghans is my favourite watch company, I love their watches and clocks!), Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic impressive, Melbourne Collins - so beautiful dial!
There are some new watches to me, Zelos Helmsman, which is lovely with suitable strap, and Eone Bradley - something I haven't seen until now!
All are just great.

Thank you for sharing your collection, it will be fun to see how our styles, tastes and watches from collection differ!


----------



## SunnyOrange

Samantha said:


> Here are few of my collection.
> 
> The rose gold Bulova I need to find a nice strap for. The Elgin wristwatch was my grandfathers. The gold pocket watch was given to my great grandfather around 1860 by a small town in Kansas.
> Samantha


Hi, Samantha,

Impressive watches! :-!

I like all, pocket watches - grandmother's Henry, Waltham, and unknown to me - Worcester with beautiful dial (as Laura mentioned, some watches really started a Google search ;-)).
Both Bulova watches and Elgin are lovely. Especially rose gold Bulova (people usually prefer either gold or silver, I'm the 'golden' type, so I'm speechless for this rose gold gem). So well preserved, wonderful case, dial, glass. 
I guess some white (or ivory) strap would suit well, as the dial is in darker colour, but also would suit the case. Great combination - rose gold case and copper-red dial!

Thanks for sharing, it is real joy looking at Ladies' collections!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Samantha said:


> Here are few of my collection.
> View attachment 13733267
> View attachment 13733263
> ATTACH=CONFIG]13733261[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 13733271
> 
> 
> The rose gold Bulova I need to find a nice strap for. The Elgin wristwatch was my grandfathers. The gold pocket watch was given to my great grandfather around 1860 by a small town in Kansas.
> Samantha


What great watches! I love of old Waltham movements. The old Victorian and Edwardian movements were so elaborately detailed and adorned. They were built to be valued for a lifetime. It's so wonderful you have these family heirlooms in your hands. Nice too - you can service them!


----------



## katfromTN

Samantha said:


> Here's a few more.
> View attachment 13733957
> View attachment 13733959
> View attachment 13733967
> View attachment 13733977
> 
> 
> The Henry was my grandmother's, given to her in 1914. Some of my collection is family heirlooms, but I also have a number of watches that I've got because I liked them.
> Samantha


They're beautiful and that's awesome that you've got some pieces from your family. Very very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkeN

Samantha said:


> Here's a few more.
> View attachment 13733957
> View attachment 13733959
> View attachment 13733967
> View attachment 13733977
> 
> 
> The Henry was my grandmother's, given to her in 1914. Some of my collection is family heirlooms, but I also have a number of watches that I've got because I liked them.
> Samantha


HI Samanta I'm very glad to find at least one pocket watches within your "I like them". Within Vintage you meet some women but I always feel quite alone in my pocket watch corner. Great idea to start this thread by Lauraloveswathes. 
I can't remenber a redgolden Case with a copperred dial. Really a wonderful combination.

I'm looking forward to see other Lady's collections
Regards Silke


----------



## Samantha

Hi Laura,
Yes, they were built to be valued for a lifetime - or longer. One of the things that I find very rewarding is to restore a nice old watch and bring it back to it's original beautiful condition. I also enjoy the craftsmanship and artistic work that was put into the old movements and cases!
Samantha


----------



## Samantha

Hi Silke,
I like pocket watches a lot and some of the old ones are very beautiful! Now you're not alone on your pocket watch corner.  I'm also glad Laura started this thread - it's perfect to see what other ladies like! 
Samantha


----------



## FTE

Hi Silke,

I am not a lady...but this is a great thread! I look forward to seeing what others are wearing as input for my wife. I will post a photo of the ones she has if that would be ok?


----------



## Sussa

Thanks for all the comments, ladies! Looking forward to finding the common threads in what will surely be very diverse collections.



SilkeN said:


> The design of Aevig almost drove me to a brand new watch. Unfortunately the height of the watch was completely unfamiliar to me and I did not feel well with it.


Did you look at the automatic or quartz model? The quartz is only 10mm high compared to the automatic's 13.5mm, but the lug-to-lug length is quite long on both if that's what you mean.



katfromTN said:


> The Rolex Milgauss is about the only Rolex I'd ever really want but just don't think I can bring myself to pay that much for a single watch. Maybe one day. Love that lightning bolt!


The one time I saw a Milgauss in a store window, I was a little put off by it. They were too much in some way I can't pin down. Too big, too shiny, too something. That's what I'll keep telling myself until $8k is disposable money. I feel a little uneasy wearing such a blatant copy of an iconic design, but there certainly wasn't any competition between the two companies for my money.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for sharing your collections. Every time someone posts their collections, I love to see what you admire and find enjoyable. This is the first time I have seen the collections of other ladies. What I have noticed is across the board, ladies appreciate the history and romance of some of the watches, the quality and also the design features.

Here is part one of my collection. My apologies for the terrible picture of the group. I can't seem to get "everybody" looking good in the same shot.









from TOP left to right:
Erima Swiss watch from the turn of the century. I don't have any information on the company (will post a movement pic below). It was serviced a few years ago and I still wear it sometimes.
Wittenour quartz dive watch M95641 200m. It has been a great, solid watch. I need to have the hands realigned.
Timex Fairfield quartz 41mm 
Tissot Powermatic 80 Mother of Pearl COSC Automatic 33mm - I love the specs on the watch. The single cut diamonds on the dials were nicer than I expected.
Hamilton, Jazzmaster Lady, Automatic 34mm - I wanted it for the nice quality and unusual, romantic design. ETA 2824-2

from BOTTOM row left to right
Fossil Automatic "Boyfriend Watch" 38mm. Fun design. Who can resist a skeleton watch? Chinese movement
Titus mid century cocktail watch. Was a NOS vintage watch, runs great, needs service but not sure I can justify the cost for a watch that is possibly not equal in value to a service. So there it sits.
Bulova vintage NOS that was in a watchmakers safe with a broken band. Needs service.

And now for a couple of Rados. Seems like the old DiaStar designs are a love/hate watch. First time I saw the DiaStar (like the gold in my collection) - I thought they were ugly. Not sure what happened, but that changed. Everytime I put on the DiaStar design now, I smile.

Rado Hyperchrome. Much more mainstream in design. Neat case materials. The steel has a chromed look to it - cool case materials. Very silky feel and super comfortable. Automatic with a view back. R32049152 Swiss 25 jewel movement (not sure what type).

Rado Diastar Yellow Gold PVD with green crystal indices. 28 mm, Swiss automatic. I love this watch. The sapphire crystal is beveled. Inside there is a cross hatch design. The tiny anchor on Rado watches change direction when you move your arm. I'm easily amused. It looks better on than in the picture.

Last: The new, blue Shinola quartz Runswell. I like the silky polish on the case. It's reminiscent of the old pocket watch cases. Very art deco, very much "Detroit" in the design. I mentioned in another thread I am from Detroit, so there is a little home pride in this watch.

Thats it for now. I have a few more here, and a couple in transit. I will post the other part when the deliveries settle. There are a couple of watches in the pictures below I will talk about on the next installment


----------



## SilkeN

Wonderful mixture and I guess a hate/love watch must be . Personal this "Flower power" probably russian Chaika call me ambiguity. Realy terrible design in my eyes but on the other side a very special watch type and piece of an aera. Of the modern watches I like the clearly designed Rado Hyperchrome best as gold is not my colour. THe Erima watch looks gread. I try to find out a bid about the company but it seams to excist just a very short time. Erima watch S.A. registred 14.04.1923 Bienne by Numa Droz. Droz is a well-known name among Swiss watchmakers. This is not surprising as many seem somehow related to each other. True to the motto: "Only watchmakers give birth to watchmakers." The most popular had been Alcide Droz a quality movement maker and later on the Company Jaennerot - Droz known as Leonidas. The places differ and probably excist no connection. Within the Prichard there was written: "Erima Watch & Co 1923 a entry for smal lever and a ad which illustrated the factory." Unfortunately without a picture. This is what I found in Erima watches (you forget to post a picture). Very well made swiss 16 jewel lever movements. Unfortunately I'm not good in assign caliber blancs but the finish quality is nice. The last mention seems to be in 1925. Therefore you can date the watch within the early 1920 ties which match complete with the style. A wonderful timepiece and I'm happy that its serviced.

Regards Silke


----------



## Samantha

That is a beautiful collection Laura! There is a nice variety, both in styles and age. The Bulova likely has a date code, for example L5, with the L designating the 50's and 5 making it 1955. M designated the 1960's but that watch appears to be from the 50's or possibly late 40's. I've always liked watches like your Titus that has the diamond effect around the edge of the crystal. 
Samantha


----------



## SunnyOrange

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your collections. Every time someone posts their collections, I love to see what you admire and find enjoyable. This is the first time I have seen the collections of other ladies. What I have noticed is across the board, ladies appreciate the history and romance of some of the watches, the quality and also the design features.
> 
> Here is part one of my collection. My apologies for the terrible picture of the group. I can't seem to get "everybody" looking good in the same shot.
> 
> from TOP left to right:
> Erima Swiss watch from the turn of the century. I don't have any information on the company (will post a movement pic below). It was serviced a few years ago and I still wear it sometimes.
> Wittenour quartz dive watch M95641 200m. It has been a great, solid watch. I need to have the hands realigned.
> Timex Fairfield quartz 41mm
> Tissot Powermatic 80 Mother of Pearl COSC Automatic 33mm - I love the specs on the watch. The single cut diamonds on the dials were nicer than I expected.
> Hamilton, Jazzmaster Lady, Automatic 34mm - I wanted it for the nice quality and unusual, romantic design. ETA 2824-2
> 
> from BOTTOM row left to right
> Fossil Automatic "Boyfriend Watch" 38mm. Fun design. Who can resist a skeleton watch? Chinese movement
> Titus mid century cocktail watch. Was a NOS vintage watch, runs great, needs service but not sure I can justify the cost for a watch that is possibly not equal in value to a service. So there it sits.
> Bulova vintage NOS that was in a watchmakers safe with a broken band. Needs service.
> 
> And now for a couple of Rados. Seems like the old DiaStar designs are a love/hate watch. First time I saw the DiaStar (like the gold in my collection) - I thought they were ugly. Not sure what happened, but that changed. Everytime I put on the DiaStar design now, I smile.
> 
> Rado Hyperchrome. Much more mainstream in design. Neat case materials. The steel has a chromed look to it - cool case materials. Very silky feel and super comfortable. Automatic with a view back. R32049152 Swiss 25 jewel movement (not sure what type).
> 
> Rado Diastar Yellow Gold PVD with green crystal indices. 28 mm, Swiss automatic. I love this watch. The sapphire crystal is beveled. Inside there is a cross hatch design. The tiny anchor on Rado watches change direction when you move your arm. I'm easily amused. It looks better on than in the picture.
> 
> Last: The new, blue Shinola quartz Runswell. I like the silky polish on the case. It's reminiscent of the old pocket watch cases. Very art deco, very much "Detroit" in the design. I mentioned in another thread I am from Detroit, so there is a little home pride in this watch.
> 
> Thats it for now. I have a few more here, and a couple in transit. I will post the other part when the deliveries settle. There are a couple of watches in the pictures below I will talk about on the next installment


Thank you, Laura, for presenting us your wonderful collection and insight into your personal taste!

It's real diversity of styles! All are beautiful in their own way, Erima, Fossil, Timex, Hamilton, Tissot, Bulova... I recognized Rado Diastar Yellow - I liked it first moment I saw when you posted it. 
Solar I see as something special here - at first seems 'unobtrusive' (I hope I used right word), but it's absolutely cute, with hands and whole look!
Waltham and Bucherer are lovely, the one with roses on the bracelet is unique, seems like it's old watch.

Really enjoyed watching! ;-)


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

SilkeN said:


> Wonderful mixture and I guess a hate/love watch must be . Personal this "Flower power" probably russian Chaika call me ambiguity. Realy terrible design in my eyes but on the other side a very special watch type and piece of an aera. Of the modern watches I like the clearly designed Rado Hyperchrome best as gold is not my colour. THe Erima watch looks gread. I try to find out a bid about the company but it seams to excist just a very short time. Erima watch S.A. registred 14.04.1923 Bienne by Numa Droz. Droz is a well-known name among Swiss watchmakers. This is not surprising as many seem somehow related to each other. True to the motto: "Only watchmakers give birth to watchmakers." The most popular had been Alcide Droz a quality movement maker and later on the Company Jaennerot - Droz known as Leonidas. The places differ and probably excist no connection. Within the Prichard there was written: "Erima Watch & Co 1923 a entry for smal lever and a ad which illustrated the factory." Unfortunately without a picture. This is what I found in Erima watches (you forget to post a picture). Very well made swiss 16 jewel lever movements. Unfortunately I'm not good in assign caliber blancs but the finish quality is nice. The last mention seems to be in 1925. Therefore you can date the watch within the early 1920 ties which match complete with the style. A wonderful timepiece and I'm happy that its serviced.
> 
> Regards Silke


Hi Silke,

Thank you so much for your thoughts. The Chaika watch was so curious the first time I saw one on ebay, I bought it to look at it. It is not really a personal taste, but an unusual watch. I bought and tucked it away. It runs. I will never wear it. Around that time I bought a Borel Mystery watch. Unfortunately. I think one of the young kids "borrowed" it and it dissappeared forever. Sad, I think they are quite collectable now. Maybe I should ebay the box.

Thank you so much for looking up the Erima company. I am happy that it narrows down the time period of manufacture. I have always felt it was very well made. It runs strong even today. I notice there is one for sale on Ebay and they also point out it is a sturdy watch. Sometimes I wish I had a nicer dial, but it is what it is. Here is her movement.








I am also glad it is serviced. You cannot see in my poor pictures but the crown has a lovely blue sapphire.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

SunnyOrange said:


> Thank you, Laura, for presenting us your wonderful collection and insight into your personal taste!
> 
> It's real diversity of styles! All are beautiful in their own way, Erima, Fossil, Timex, Hamilton, Tissot, Bulova... I recognized Rado Diastar Yellow - I liked it first moment I saw when you posted it.
> Solar I see as something special here - at first seems 'unobtrusive' (I hope I used right word), but it's absolutely cute, with hands and whole look!
> Waltham and Bucherer are lovely, the one with roses on the bracelet is unique, seems like it's old watch.
> 
> Really enjoyed watching! ;-)


Thank you, Mimi,

Here is a better picture of the little Solar watch. The back has small case wrench holes. I have never taken the back off, but I may tackle it tomorrow. Here is a picture of it's cute face. I think it was a boy's watch. The flowered Chiaka is a Russian watch. Each flower is on an enamel insert. Quite different in design. Thank you for looking!


----------



## SilkeN

At first Laura: I enjoyed your collection very much. It is so colorful that I will certainly look at it more often. Typically Silke I start researching and forget everything else to say. Please excuse my rude behavior. 
Remarkably is that this is exact the same movement I saw within the three other watches I found within the net and USA. All Lady's high quality lady ones. Maybe it is in house because we know a ad were a factory excist. I can't assign the good movement but I'm not very good at it. The remark: 2 adjustments which all have, show that they were destined for the American market. In Europe we don't use this term or see a sence in this remark. A good watch has to be regulated in different positions and different temperatures. Interesting is this term was used in america and the amount of the import tax was temporarily dependent on the number of rubies and adjustments. Therefore, there are some Swiss movements sold with 0 adjustments which of course is nonsense.
So we have probably a company which was specialised to quite expensive Lady's watches mentioned in 1923 and 1925. They mainly export their watches to USA. I wouldn't be surprised if they had been a victim of the big depression. Those days the watch starving american market broke nearly complete together for swiss companies. 


Interesting collection ..go on and good luck with the Borel. They are actually wanted.

Silke


ADDITION: Laura you don't need a new dial for the Erima. You just has to trust me. Exactly for the metal dials out of this aera without a layer of varnish over all there exist a very good method I learned by my watchmaker. You have to cut a wedge from a fresh potato. Gently rub over the dial and dab the juice with a soft dampened (splittle) paper towel. I know it sounds curious but it works very well and the lettering takes no damage or fades.


----------



## Samantha

That movement looks to be in very good shape! It's very nice to see old movements like that that are not scratched up or have distorted slots on the screws. I had noticed the blue sapphire crown - those are very pretty! 
Samantha


----------



## Samantha

Here is an interesting watch that I have. This is probably from the 1940's.
Samantha


----------



## Shikyo

As I couldn't figure out a way to organize the attachments, I'll go from to down.

1. G-Shock, my oldest watch that I've used for over 15 years. This isn't the watch that started my love for time, but it's the first one I actually bought myself. It's still being used and I still love it. The white Baby-G belongs to my spouse. 

2-3. A silver cased old pocket watch that I bought with the other pocket watch and the Longines. It runs, is in beautiful condition. Still needs a service. 

4-5. Another silver cased pocket watch. Obviously needing a service as can be seen from the cracked glass. The dial, the hands themselves are in beautiful conditions. I have plans in making this into a table clock by getting it a nice stand. Probably a similar fate awaits the other pocket watch. Both pocket watches should be over 100 years old. I just got a weird love for watches that have a location/name instead of a brand. 

6-7. Longines the dial is obviously damaged from it's age. However, I like the way how it looks. It's from 1952 and with that it's physically the oldest watch I own. You can't really see it in the pictures, but the hairspring is too long. I suspect it's been changed at some point and whoever changed it didn't trim the end for some reason. I doubt it came from the factory looking like that. It runs decently, but I'm keeping my eyes on a replacement movement for the sake of spare parts. 

8. Seiko Monster, the first mechanical watch I bought. I've enjoyed its company a lot and it's brought me much joy. 

What's missing is my most recent purchase an old Citizen Navihawk, a Tommy Hilfinger watch I got as a gift and my two watches under project.


----------



## mrv

I love that Chaika watch. I have many variations of these Chaikas. They are very feminine and stay like new forever. Most USSR ladies watches are 20-25 micron god plated - much thicker than contemporary watches and watches from other countries of the same period. The plating basically never wears off and scratches can be safely polished with a jeweler's polishing cloth - try doing it with modern day watches, the plating will come off in a minute! But those high quality ones had to be marked 'USSR" - if it says "Russia" on the dial the plating is much thinner and will be gone fast like on any other watch.

I downloaded from the internet several catalogs of "the golden era" of Russian watches, mostly from the 70s - some of them are over 100 pages of different colorful models, the variety is simply amazing.


----------



## Shikyo

Found one picture(bad) when I was looking through my photographs. This is one of my projects.









My first attempt at skeletonizing a movement. Despite there being several things I would do differently now, I'm very proud of the results. After all this was done in two weeks, with tools I wasn't familiar with and at this point I hadn't even serviced a pocket watch before. If my memory is correct I had assembled a pocket watch movement(once or twice). You don't need to know how to assemble it when you're cutting it, right?

The dark colored bridge is actually the same color as the rest, but because of the angle it isn't reflecting the light like the others and looks dark.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Samantha said:


> That is a beautiful collection Laura! There is a nice variety, both in styles and age. The Bulova likely has a date code, for example L5, with the L designating the 50's and 5 making it 1955. M designated the 1960's but that watch appears to be from the 50's or possibly late 40's. I've always liked watches like your Titus that has the diamond effect around the edge of the crystal.
> Samantha


 Thank you, Samantha,

It's an M3 - thank you! I remember my grandmother wearing a watch like that - all the older ladies in the 70's wore watches that would wind up. I remember listening to her watch and finding the "heartbeat" very soothing.

As a watchmaker, can you tell me how much harder these tiny movements are to service? I thought about sending the Titus out with the Bucherer, bt don't want my watchmaker to hate me. 
Thanks 

Laura


----------



## SunnyOrange

mrv said:


> I love that Chaika watch. I have many variations of these Chaikas. They are very feminine and stay like new forever. Most USSR ladies watches are 20-25 micron god plated - much thicker than contemporary watches and watches from other countries of the same period. The plating basically never wears off and scratches can be safely polished with a jeweler's polishing cloth - try doing it with modern day watches, the plating will come off in a minute! But those high quality ones had to be marked 'USSR" - if it says "Russia" on the dial the plating is much thinner and will be gone fast like on any other watch.
> 
> I downloaded from the internet several catalogs of "the golden era" of Russian watches, mostly from the 70s - some of them are over 100 pages of different colorful models, the variety is simply amazing.


Great info, thanks! I noticed in most of Russian watches I have, that they are gold plated. Another thing I noticed (usually in Ladies' watches) - they are durable, stable, and keep good time even after many many years.

There is one detail I especially like - the cover, the protection of the movement, it's amazing invention :


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

SilkeN said:


> At first Laura: I enjoyed your collection very much. It is so colorful that I will certainly look at it more often. Typically Silke I start researching and forget everything else to say. Please excuse my rude behavior.
> Remarkably is that this is exact the same movement I saw within the three other watches I found within the net and USA. All Lady's high quality lady ones. Maybe it is in house because we know a ad were a factory excist. I can't assign the good movement but I'm not very good at it. The remark: 2 adjustments which all have, show that they were destined for the American market. In Europe we don't use this term or see a sence in this remark. A good watch has to be regulated in different positions and different temperatures. Interesting is this term was used in america and the amount of the import tax was temporarily dependent on the number of rubies and adjustments. Therefore, there are some Swiss movements sold with 0 adjustments which of course is nonsense.
> So we have probably a company which was specialised to quite expensive Lady's watches mentioned in 1923 and 1925. They mainly export their watches to USA. I wouldn't be surprised if they had been a victim of the big depression. Those days the watch starving american market broke nearly complete together for swiss companies.
> 
> Interesting collection ..go on and good luck with the Borel. They are actually wanted.
> 
> Silke
> 
> ADDITION: Laura you don't need a new dial for the Erima. You just has to trust me. Exactly for the metal dials out of this aera without a layer of varnish over all there exist a very good method I learned by my watchmaker. You have to cut a wedge from a fresh potato. Gently rub over the dial and dab the juice with a soft dampened (splittle) paper towel. I know it sounds curious but it works very well and the lettering takes no damage or fades.


Hi Silke,

I didn't notice you went too quickly to information. I never thought or took your feedback as any sort of bad thing. Quite the contrary, you helped me solve a long standing mystery about my beloved little watch. All of your information is fascenating! Also, it will help any other collector who is buying an Erima watch. Google didn't bring anything back. I am so thankful for your ability to look up the watch. It makes sense that it is a well made watch then. At 100 years old, it makes me so happy it is still wearable.

The information on dial cleaning is wonderful - thank you! The silver paint has come off of the middle of the face and is showing ....brass? Not sure what it is.

I am a researcher/data person and computer nerd. I struggle to make small talk. If my brain is chewing on a problem - forget it! I will solve the issue, figure out a problem while everyone else is talking about little Johnny's first steps. I would be the first to blurt out, "42!" without any context. I am not saying you are like this, but for me it is natural to go right to research and forget the small talk. People who work with me just chuckle and know how I am.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Laura, Solar looks even better from close! I could freely call it - the example of ideal watch, in my taste. Just wonderful. If you make it (if it doesn't make problem to you), to open the case back, it would be nice to see its movement. 

Chaika is also unique, and it's good to have something so unusual and rare in collection.

The movements, Titus, Erima, look great, so well preserved. I wonder which movement is in Erima watch; old Ladies' watches sometimes have unusual movements we see for the first time.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Shikyo said:


> As I couldn't figure out a way to organize the attachments, I'll go from to down.
> 
> 1. G-Shock, my oldest watch that I've used for over 15 years. This isn't the watch that started my love for time, but it's the first one I actually bought myself. It's still being used and I still love it. The white Baby-G belongs to my spouse.
> 
> 2-3. A silver cased old pocket watch that I bought with the other pocket watch and the Longines. It runs, is in beautiful condition. Still needs a service.
> 
> 4-5. Another silver cased pocket watch. Obviously needing a service as can be seen from the cracked glass. The dial, the hands themselves are in beautiful conditions. I have plans in making this into a table clock by getting it a nice stand. Probably a similar fate awaits the other pocket watch. Both pocket watches should be over 100 years old. I just got a weird love for watches that have a location/name instead of a brand.
> 
> 6-7. Longines the dial is obviously damaged from it's age. However, I like the way how it looks. It's from 1952 and with that it's physically the oldest watch I own. You can't really see it in the pictures, but the hairspring is too long. I suspect it's been changed at some point and whoever changed it didn't trim the end for some reason. I doubt it came from the factory looking like that. It runs decently, but I'm keeping my eyes on a replacement movement for the sake of spare parts.
> 
> 8. Seiko Monster, the first mechanical watch I bought. I've enjoyed its company a lot and it's brought me much joy.
> 
> What's missing is my most recent purchase an old Citizen Navihawk, a Tommy Hilfinger watch I got as a gift and my two watches under project.


Thanks for showing us your collection, Shikyo!

I'm amazed how pocket watch dials are so well preserved - usually they end up with cracks, as they are very sensitive. Lovely hands on both watches.
Making a table clock is an interesting idea, as they will find their real, every-day purpose, instead of being locked into some drawer.
Longines is nice looking that way, it keeps 'vintage spirit' on its dial.

P.S. The movement you posted looks great, are you into watchmaking?


----------



## Shikyo

SunnyOrange said:


> Thanks for showing us your collection, Shikyo!
> 
> I'm amazed how pocket watch dials are so well preserved - usually they end up with cracks, as they are very sensitive. Lovely hands on both watches.
> Making a table clock is an interesting idea, as they will find their real, every-day purpose, instead of being locked into some drawer.
> Longines is nice looking that way, it keeps 'vintage spirit' on its dial.
> 
> P.S. The movement you posted looks great, are you into watchmaking?


I bought the Longines and both pocket watches from an old man. Originally he had brought them in for an estimation for service, which was too high for him. From my understanding he had no one left he could give the watches, so he decided to sell them. I happened to be at the right place at the right time and they were offered to me. All he wanted was that they'd find a good home where they'd be appreciated. These dials are still in stunning condition after all these years. So are the hands. Definitely very happy about being able to buy them.

I've seen so many nice stands for pocket watches and as I don't personally use them I figured that would be a great way of displaying them instead of just showing them off inside a glass cabinet or something.

Thank you very much.

I'm a watchmaker, so one could say I'm into watchmaking with no cure in sight.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Samantha said:


> Here is an interesting watch that I have. This is probably from the 1940's.
> Samantha
> View attachment 13740899
> View attachment 13740901


Very interesting. I wonder if it was a ladies watch, or a gift to a man (maybe a soldier). It is lady sized?


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Shikyo said:


> As I couldn't figure out a way to organize the attachments, I'll go from to down.
> 
> 1. G-Shock, my oldest watch that I've used for over 15 years. This isn't the watch that started my love for time, but it's the first one I actually bought myself. It's still being used and I still love it. The white Baby-G belongs to my spouse.
> 
> 2-3. A silver cased old pocket watch that I bought with the other pocket watch and the Longines. It runs, is in beautiful condition. Still needs a service.
> 
> 4-5. Another silver cased pocket watch. Obviously needing a service as can be seen from the cracked glass. The dial, the hands themselves are in beautiful conditions. I have plans in making this into a table clock by getting it a nice stand. Probably a similar fate awaits the other pocket watch. Both pocket watches should be over 100 years old. I just got a weird love for watches that have a location/name instead of a brand.
> 
> 6-7. Longines the dial is obviously damaged from it's age. However, I like the way how it looks. It's from 1952 and with that it's physically the oldest watch I own. You can't really see it in the pictures, but the hairspring is too long. I suspect it's been changed at some point and whoever changed it didn't trim the end for some reason. I doubt it came from the factory looking like that. It runs decently, but I'm keeping my eyes on a replacement movement for the sake of spare parts.
> 
> 8. Seiko Monster, the first mechanical watch I bought. I've enjoyed its company a lot and it's brought me much joy.
> 
> What's missing is my most recent purchase an old Citizen Navihawk, a Tommy Hilfinger watch I got as a gift and my two watches under project.


Hi Shikyo,
I remember a Baby G from some years ago. I loved that watch. It was endlessly practical and the alarm was handy too. The hands on your first two pocket watches are very elaborate. What nice watches. The Longines is also a very nice example. You will have so much fun as you continue your watch making journey. How do you go to school to learn watchmaking? Just curious.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

SunnyOrange said:


> Laura, Solar looks even better from close! I could freely call it - the example of ideal watch, in my taste. Just wonderful. If you make it (if it doesn't make problem to you), to open the case back, it would be nice to see its movement.
> 
> Chaika is also unique, and it's good to have something so unusual and rare in collection.
> 
> The movements, Titus, Erima, look great, so well preserved. I wonder which movement is in Erima watch; old Ladies' watches sometimes have unusual movements we see for the first time.


Hi Mimi, you may have seen it, but started a thread on the Solar watch. Thanks for making me think about what it might be and to open the watch!


----------



## Shikyo

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Hi Shikyo,
> I remember a Baby G from some years ago. I loved that watch. It was endlessly practical and the alarm was handy too. The hands on your first two pocket watches are very elaborate. What nice watches. The Longines is also a very nice example. You will have so much fun as you continue your watch making journey. How do you go to school to learn watchmaking? Just curious.


They are practical. I'm not shocked that they're quite so popular. There so many to choose from, so everyone can find one for themselves.

I'll be enjoying every step of it.

In Finland it's quite simple. You apply to the school just like you'd apply to any other school here. You will get the invitation for the entrance exam. The entrance exam was two day long. It included a written test(testing hand to eye coordination, math, common sense etc.), 2 practical exams and two interviews. After that it's just waiting for the results.

The school itself lasts 3 years.


----------



## Samantha

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Very interesting. I wonder if it was a ladies watch, or a gift to a man (maybe a soldier). It is lady sized?


Hi Laura,
It is a ladies watch. There is a name engraved under the words "Be My Guide" - Arlene Zurek. I Googled that name and found out she lived in the Chicago area and passed away in 2006. She was a RN. That all fits together, as I got the watch along with some others such as the beautifully engraved pocket watch movement that Silke identified for me from the watchmaker that mentored me when he retired. That was in the early 1970's when I was still in the Chicago area. 
Samantha


----------



## Samantha

Shikyo said:


> In Finland it's quite simple. You apply to the school just like you'd apply to any other school here. You will get the invitation for the entrance exam. The entrance exam was two day long. It included a written test(testing hand to eye coordination, math, common sense etc.), 2 practical exams and two interviews. After that it's just waiting for the results.
> 
> The school itself lasts 3 years.


The school I went to did not have an entrance exam, however the first month or so was spent making tools and large parts from raw metal stock. It was all done by hand, filing, heat treating, and polishing. This weeded out those that didn't have good eye to hand coordination or did not have what is needed to be a watchmaker. The school was self paced and the watchmaking course usually took about 2 years. 
Samantha


----------



## Shikyo

Samantha said:


> The school I went to did not have an entrance exam, however the first month or so was spent making tools and large parts from raw metal stock. It was all done by hand, filing, heat treating, and polishing. This weeded out those that didn't have good eye to hand coordination or did not have what is needed to be a watchmaker. The school was self paced and the watchmaking course usually took about 2 years.
> Samantha


I think it's a requirement set by the state as all schools are more or less government funded in Finland. Everyone has to have a chance to get into the school or something like that.

We spend the first six months making tools some by hand some by hand and machines like lather or milling machine. The other half of the first year was spend on wall clocks. Second school year was for pocket watches and third year for watches. Both second and third year we made some more tools, but it didn't take nearly as long as the first time around. The schooling was quite free for the most part. The task were given, but everyone progressed on their own speed with the exception of theory classes.

Plus we got(=made yourself) a nice professional ring.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Shikyo said:


> I think it's a requirement set by the state as all schools are more or less government funded in Finland. Everyone has to have a chance to get into the school or something like that.
> 
> We spend the first six months making tools some by hand some by hand and machines like lather or milling machine. The other half of the first year was spend on wall clocks. Second school year was for pocket watches and third year for watches. Both second and third year we made some more tools, but it didn't take nearly as long as the first time around. The schooling was quite free for the most part. The task were given, but everyone progressed on their own speed with the exception of theory classes.
> 
> Plus we got(=made yourself) a nice professional ring.


Thanks for telling about the experience in Finland. I was curious what the process would be like for you. It is lovely that school is there without cost. Bonus: You make jewelry too


----------



## Sussa

Shikyo said:


> 8. Seiko Monster, the first mechanical watch I bought. I've enjoyed its company a lot and it's brought me much joy.


Nice to see another Monster fan here!

The hands and dials on your pocketwatches are simply stunning. I can't believe they're in such good condition! You will have a lovely table clock when your project is complete.


----------



## Shikyo

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Thanks for telling about the experience in Finland. I was curious what the process would be like for you. It is lovely that school is there without cost. Bonus: You make jewelry too


You're welcome. If there something else you'd like to know about the school don't hesitate to ask.

All schools are free of cost in Finland. We also get support from the government for going to school and support for the school trip as well. Definitely a perk for living in the cold north.

It's also a lot of fun. Though, it makes it really hard to actually buy rings new anymore.



Sussa said:


> Nice to see another Monster fan here!
> 
> The hands and dials on your pocketwatches are simply stunning. I can't believe they're in such good condition! You will have a lovely table clock when your project is complete.


The Monster is an excellent watch after all. It'll find its way into the smallest crevices you can imagine!

That they are. I still have hard time believing they quite so old when I look at them. I can't wait until my project is finished.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Just thinking, what amazing stuff we learn about people in this forum, impressive careers, knowledge, life, hobbies... It is such a joy to be here. ;-)


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Adding this one to the collection. Very excited to have it! In the USA, the single Sinn AD has one ladies watch available online. I wonder if manufacturers lose money on ladies watches? Or, is this not a mainstream choice for a lady? I find it interesting that we ladies clearly like "tool" watches. The ladies collections are design focused, more than glittery jewelry. Not to be a downer, I am over the moon to own this watch. I just want watch designers to know we appreciate watches like this too!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Also a monster fan! <3 They are so cute!


----------



## Samantha

SunnyOrange said:


> Just thinking, what amazing stuff we learn about people in this forum, impressive careers, knowledge, life, hobbies... It is such a joy to be here. ;-)


I wholeheartedly agree! I'm very new to this forum and am completely amazed! I wish I had started coming here sooner, but at least I'm here now! It truly is a joy to be here! 
Samantha


----------



## katfromTN

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Adding this one to the collection. Very excited to have it! In the USA, the single Sinn AD has one ladies watch available online. I wonder if manufacturers lose money on ladies watches? Or, is this not a mainstream choice for a lady? I find it interesting that we ladies clearly like "tool" watches. The ladies collections are design focused, more than glittery jewelry. Not to be a downer, I am over the moon to own this watch. I just want watch designers to know we appreciate watches like this too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That looks awesome on you!! And yes, we like form and function in a watch just as any man would.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkeN

LauraLovesWatches said:


> The information on dial cleaning is wonderful - thank you! The silver paint has come off of the middle of the face and is showing ....brass? Not sure what it is.


Sorry for my late reply I was on "Family christmas tour". On the pictures I coundn't detect that something is wrong with the ornamental copper/brass centre. Usually those pure centers stay pure. They might be goldplatet, pure brass or silver platet. Sometimes you also still find in this aera pure silver dials with a print at the surrounding. Maybe you show a bigger foto without the glas of the dial.

regards Silke


----------



## katfromTN

Thought it fitting to try and post my current collection before the end of the new year. I don't yet have a watch box, although I've ordered one with xmas gift cards, so here's some of my best shots of my current collection.










First up is my Stowa Partitio. I was really between this one and the Nomos Club. I went with the Partitio because I didn't love the long lugs on the Club and thought the Stowa packed a lot of bang for the buck. Those numerals all shine nice and bright through most of the night.

The Seiko SARB013 was a unicorn for me as I have always been in love with the cream dialed variant of the green Alpinist. I actually owned the green too but after acquiring the cream, I sold it as I didn't feel I really needed both. Really impressed with the quality in these and of course love the history.

The Junghans Max Bill Chrono is a fairly new add. I've owned several Max Bills but flipped them as I just didn't wear them enough. This has not been the case with the Chrono. I wear this one to work most days and love the large domed acrylic crystal.

The Omega Aqua Terra was bought on a whim but I have never been happier. For a long time I stuck my nose up at quartz watches but this quartz Aqua Terra has made me rethink why I wear mechanicals. It's a fantastic grab and go watch and of course has a quality feel as with most Omegas.

My Omega Constellation Manhattan is from 1991, which so happens to be my birth year. I've owned one other Constellation but sold it a while back to fund another watch. (I'm a guilty flipper). This was a watch I used to think was not attractive but after coming into the watch hobby, I've really changed my viewpoint on these and have come to love the feminine design. This Panda dial was pretty unique so I couldn't pass it up.

The Mondaine is a limited edition silver dialed Giant. I've always love Mondaine's and have owned quiet a few myself. I'm really drawn to the simple dial. The case is pretty big on these at 42mm but I love that it sits huge on my wrist and with no lugs, there's no overhang. This one is actually headed to the repair shop as the stem has broke and caused the dial to shift a little. 









These two Timex Electrics are from the 70's and I've found that they're fun little pieces to find and hunt down.

The Vintage Bulova Sea King is dated around the late 60's. I fell in love with the thick Roman numerals on this model.

The Bulova Oceanographer I bought from a fellow Instagram WIS who restores a lot of the old Bulovas. I loved the red seconds hand and two tone dial. Very similar in style to the Date Just but still has it's own flair.









This last one is technically in my collection but currently up for sale. It's a ladies Ball Trainmaster 60 seconds. I've been on the hunt for a Ball watch recently and came upon this one for a good deal. Unfortunately I just don't care for the 29mm case and even thought it's a beautiful watch, I'm on the hunt for another Ball that may be a better fit.

I've gone through quite a few watches this last year really trying to figure out my style. I also really enjoy the hunt for a watch and have bought everyone pre-owned as I feel good deals are to be had. Next year shouldn't be as crazy as I've really figured out what I like and don't like and I take a little more time to find the right piece. Although, it could all go downhill after January 1st 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa

Nice collection, Kat! I'm a fan of Mondaine but hadn't seen the silver dial LEs. Is the dial brushed? 

That Ball is the first time I've seen the style of their numbers match the ornate second hand counter balance. Shame about the size. Do you have another one in mind?


----------



## katfromTN

Sussa said:


> Nice collection, Kat! I'm a fan of Mondaine but hadn't seen the silver dial LEs. Is the dial brushed?
> 
> That Ball is the first time I've seen the style of their numbers match the ornate second hand counter balance. Shame about the size. Do you have another one in mind?


Yes, the Mondaine has a brushed finish to it. It's pretty cool and gets lots of compliments. I do have a few in mind as far as a Ball watch. I really like the Engineer line but the ladies model is a 31mm which I'm afraid will still be a bit small for my liking but the "men's" size is a 40mm which is a tad big. Don't know which way to go at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

SilkeN said:


> Sorry for my late reply I was on "Family christmas tour". On the pictures I coundn't detect that something is wrong with the ornamental copper/brass centre. Usually those pure centers stay pure. They might be goldplatet, pure brass or silver platet. Sometimes you also still find in this aera pure silver dials with a print at the surrounding. Maybe you show a bigger foto without the glas of the dial.
> 
> regards Silke


Hi Silke, 
Sorry it took me a bit to get back with you. My day job is getting very busy right now. Now I finally had a break! Here is the watch. I appreciate your thoughts on the dial.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Wow, Kat, 

Your collection is wonderful and they look great on your arm, too. The SARB013 is a show stopper. One of the most handsome Seiko dials I have seen. Congrats for finding it!
Absolutely love the Omega Aqua Terra on you. May I ask the dial size? 

I like the Ball very much too. It's a shame it did not work out in your collection. I wish you luck is a quick sale.


----------



## katfromTN

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Wow, Kat,
> 
> Your collection is wonderful and they look great on your arm, too. The SARB013 is a show stopper. One of the most handsome Seiko dials I have seen. Congrats for finding it!
> Absolutely love the Omega Aqua Terra on you. May I ask the dial size?
> 
> I like the Ball very much too. It's a shame it did not work out in your collection. I wish you luck is a quick sale.


Thanks Laura, I have to agree the SARB013 is one of my favorites for sure. The Aqua Terra is a 36mm, I find it wears slightly bigger with the longer lugs but still fits my wrist nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkeN

Oh Laura I just thought the dirt of the centuries has taken the contrast on the printed ring of the dial but the print is definetly split off or injured. I fear you are right there we have no chance to do something on it. I'm sorry to have made you hope. I was wrong interpretation of the other picture. I guess I'll demonstrate the "potatoe method" in a smal thread for other cases but here it won't work. 

Regards Silke


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Thanks Silke. I have thought about a redial, but not sure if I will.


----------



## WichitaViajero

katfromTN said:


> Thought it fitting to try and post my current collection before the end of the new year. I don't yet have a watch box, although I've ordered one with xmas gift cards, so here's some of my best shots of my current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First up is my Stowa Partitio. I was really between this one and the Nomos Club. I went with the Partitio because I didn't love the long lugs on the Club and thought the Stowa packed a lot of bang for the buck. Those numerals all shine nice and bright through most of the night.
> 
> The Seiko SARB013 was a unicorn for me as I have always been in love with the cream dialed variant of the green Alpinist. I actually owned the green too but after acquiring the cream, I sold it as I didn't feel I really needed both. Really impressed with the quality in these and of course love the history.
> 
> The Junghans Max Bill Chrono is a fairly new add. I've owned several Max Bills but flipped them as I just didn't wear them enough. This has not been the case with the Chrono. I wear this one to work most days and love the large domed acrylic crystal.
> 
> The Omega Aqua Terra was bought on a whim but I have never been happier. For a long time I stuck my nose up at quartz watches but this quartz Aqua Terra has made me rethink why I wear mechanicals. It's a fantastic grab and go watch and of course has a quality feel as with most Omegas.
> 
> My Omega Constellation Manhattan is from 1991, which so happens to be my birth year. I've owned one other Constellation but sold it a while back to fund another watch. (I'm a guilty flipper). This was a watch I used to think was not attractive but after coming into the watch hobby, I've really changed my viewpoint on these and have come to love the feminine design. This Panda dial was pretty unique so I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> The Mondaine is a limited edition silver dialed Giant. I've always love Mondaine's and have owned quiet a few myself. I'm really drawn to the simple dial. The case is pretty big on these at 42mm but I love that it sits huge on my wrist and with no lugs, there's no overhang. This one is actually headed to the repair shop as the stem has broke and caused the dial to shift a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two Timex Electrics are from the 70's and I've found that they're fun little pieces to find and hunt down.
> 
> The Vintage Bulova Sea King is dated around the late 60's. I fell in love with the thick Roman numerals on this model.
> 
> The Bulova Oceanographer I bought from a fellow Instagram WIS who restores a lot of the old Bulovas. I loved the red seconds hand and two tone dial. Very similar in style to the Date Just but still has it's own flair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one is technically in my collection but currently up for sale. It's a ladies Ball Trainmaster 60 seconds. I've been on the hunt for a Ball watch recently and came upon this one for a good deal. Unfortunately I just don't care for the 29mm case and even thought it's a beautiful watch, I'm on the hunt for another Ball that may be a better fit.
> 
> I've gone through quite a few watches this last year really trying to figure out my style. I also really enjoy the hunt for a watch and have bought everyone pre-owned as I feel good deals are to be had. Next year shouldn't be as crazy as I've really figured out what I like and don't like and I take a little more time to find the right piece. Although, it could all go downhill after January 1st ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well picked, well balanced collection!

Love your AT


----------



## mrs_LA

I have just skimmed through the pages and WOW, you ladies have such amazing collections! I'll go through them in detail as soon as the New Year rush fades away - there is so much to be done at the start of the year. I will have to post mine after my birthday later this month, as I've got a new piece coming in for that day.


----------



## mrs_LA

I apologize for the late responses to the collections, I hope I'm not too late to the party!

Silke - That is an absolutely beautiful array of vintage watches, especially your Zenith pieces. I love the Zenith conversion pocket watch - very unique and I am glad to see that the ladies here have such excellent taste!

Sussa - Excellent selection, I love how you picked up such bold divers, and Russian watches! You have the Vostok diver dude!  The Junghans Max Bill definitely looks amazing - and easily stands out among the watches. Such streamlined design. I may look into it after seeing it on your post here&#8230;

That Eone Bradley is a unique one. Tell us, is it easier each time you wear it, to tell the time? I know the story behind the design is truly a touching one. There need not be a common theme for your watches, I think that's the beauty of collecting. We've all got different tastes and reasons behind them all.

And lastly, stunning vintage piece you have there. I absolutely adore the orange tinge.

Samantha - Very nice vintage watches - you surely need to find a strap for that bulova. She is a beauty&#8230; your watches are in such great condition. Nice Caravelle diver, too! I think the beauty of your collection lies in the value of the family heirlooms. Great treasures. 

Laura - Great array of watches from vintage to modern, Laura.

Shikyo - Love the Longines and the Seiko Monster!

Thank you also ladies for sharing information on watchmaking and what it takes to be watchmaker. We are among giants here 

Kat - I love your taste for modern watches. You have great ones - Stowa, SARB013, Junghans MB Chrono. The way that Mondaine looks on your wrist is really interesting, too. Never thought I would dig it, but I kind of do&#8230;

Now I also finally gathered the picture for my very, very small collection. After seeing all of your watches, I am a little embarrassed to show how plain and how little variation there is to my watches.























From left to right:
Must de Cartier Tank (Vintage)
Rolex Oyster Perpetual 31mm
Cartier Santos Galbee (Vintage)
Hamilton Khaki Automatic 9721B 36mm (80s?)

My first three watches are given by my parents. My Rolex was my graduation gift, and the Cartier watches are from my father, and they used to be his back in the day. The Hamilton is the first automatic watch that I have purchased for myself to wear often, long term (rather than use carefully and sparingly, like vintage watches) - it is neither too old to be careful to wear too much, and neither too new. I'm still on the lookout for a nice strap to go with Hamilton (I'm open to suggestions!)

It wasn't always like this&#8230; I used to have a lot of vintage military watches until just&#8230; last few weeks. After reading much about radium and radon gas emissions from vintage watches that contain them, I have shamelessly reached an uncomfortable level of paranoia regarding them for fear of my son's safety. My husband and I have sadly decided to let go of our vintage military watch collection.

So, I am back with my 4 watches, and after seeing all of your collections I am eager to add more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkeN

Oh mrs_LA it is a gread step from vintage military watches because they have a special design to a new radium free collection. I share your thoughts about radium and only own three pocket watches with radium just in my collection for documentation. I don't let them serve even if my friend and watchmaker say he will do. I just keep them as a part of the watch history. On one dial you see that the radium break the lacquer around numbers. The Hamilton Khaki is also close to a military design and I'm sure you'll find a lot of interesting watches to refil your collection. 
I'm really no a strap expert but my nice wear her Hamilton on different Nato straps with a wide range on colors suitable for mood and clothes. It is quite cheap and easy to change. It was orginally on a leather strap and she just has to change the curved bars. The varity of 16 mm Nato's is not so big but by the time she owns a lot of differend straps. She is a teenager and over here Nato straps are cool.

I am looking forward to the development of your collection
Silke


----------



## mrs_LA

Silke, I am glad I'm not alone in it. For a while I thought that I was being ridiculous, but the science strongly backs it up. I also would rather err on the side of caution, especially with my son around. I hope you separate your radium watches from your regular collectors box - and keep them well ventilated! I was thinking of NATO straps for the Hamilton as well... not just for teenagers! They are easy to change according to outfit for sure. And yes, the infinite possibilities for a new collection... thank you for sharing my enthusiasm!


----------

